# Weather at the Vancouver Olympics



## Bill4728 (Feb 6, 2010)

Boy, the Olympic events just outside the city at Cypress, look like they could still be in danger. The last 3 weeks of weather in Seattle have been some of the warmest and nicest weather in record. 

Hoping for the best.


We'll be in Whistler for the last 5 days of the Olympics!!


----------



## BevL (Feb 6, 2010)

They are trucking snow from the top down the mountain and dumping it on top of hay bales.  They keep saying there's no problem.  Who knows?

I think the snow up at Whistler is good, it's the North Shore that's the problem.


----------



## John Cummings (Feb 7, 2010)

This morning there was the following article about the problems with the warm weather.

http://ca.news.yahoo.com/s/afp/100207/canada/oly2010


----------



## herindoors911 (Feb 7, 2010)

Warmest winter ever for Vancouver.   The crocuses are out and we recently saw cherry blossom!     Such a difference to last year when we were cabin bound for many weeks.

Snow at Whistler is good.

Cypress is getting snow by truck/helicopter from Manning Park, quite a way from there.  This is the only Olympic area that is affected.    

The temps are expected to get a bit colder for the next few nights - hopefully cold enough for snow-making machines to be used.


----------



## pianodinosaur (Feb 8, 2010)

Bill:

We loved our stay at CI Whistler in August 2008.  Hope you have a wonderful time in the snow.


----------

